# 580 EXII Discontinued



## unfocused (Jun 21, 2012)

That's what Photo Rumors guy is reporting. Any confirmation Canon Rumors Guy?

Not a big surprise I suppose.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 21, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Not a big surprise I suppose.



Indeed, the 600rt has actual new tech and is the successor to the 580ex at a higher price, though not so much higher that they'd have to keep the older model around like with the 5d2/5d3. But I guess you'll get it still new for some time to come because there are existing stocks and the 580ex2 is way cheaper when bought used.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm so glad I held off buying any more than one 580, in anticipation of a RF flash.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 21, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> I'm so glad I held off buying any more than one 580, in anticipation of a RF flash.



But you do know the limitations of this flash on pre-2012 models, do you? Be sure you have a 5d3 or 1dx, or read the manual or this forum for the relevant pieces of information.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 22, 2012)

The 580ex ii is quite a lot cheaper than the 600 ex-rt. The 500ex ii is around £300 whereas the 600 ex-rt is £530. That's a fair bit of change.

From what I have read there are a few distinct advantages to the 600. One is the built-in AF-assist beam that works with the new AF system of the 5D Mark III and the 1DX, the other is the distance of radio controlled wireless transmission and another the fact that the flash do not need line of sight. Plus the backlit buttons are handy. There are more of course but these are some of the main ones. But there are also quite a few negatives too.

Are these improvements worth an extra GBP 230? You could get nearly two 500ex ii for the price of one 600 and that is brand new! As already mentioned they are cheaper used too.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 22, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> The 580ex ii is quite a lot cheaper than the 600 ex-rt. The 500ex ii is around £300 whereas the 600 ex-rt is £530. That's a fair bit of change.
> 
> From what I have read there are a few distinct advantages to the 600. One is the built-in AF-assist beam that works with the new AF system of the 5D Mark III and the 1DX, the other is the distance of radio controlled wireless transmission and another the fact that the flash do not need line of sight. Plus the backlit buttons are handy. There are more of course but these are some of the main ones. But there are also quite a few negatives too.
> 
> Are these improvements worth an extra GBP 230? You could get nearly two 500ex ii for the price of one 600 and that is brand new! As already mentioned they are cheaper used too.



I like it because I can get two, use one as master, one as slave, and two-way radio communication. Or 14 as slave and 1 master, however many you can afford


----------



## DB (Jul 1, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> The 580ex ii is quite a lot cheaper than the 600 ex-rt. The 500ex ii is around £300 whereas the 600 ex-rt is £530. That's a fair bit of change.
> 
> From what I have read there are a few distinct advantages to the 600. One is the built-in AF-assist beam that works with the new AF system of the 5D Mark III and the 1DX, the other is the distance of radio controlled wireless transmission and another the fact that the flash do not need line of sight. Plus the backlit buttons are handy. There are more of course but these are some of the main ones. But there are also quite a few negatives too.
> 
> Are these improvements worth an extra GBP 230? You could get nearly two 500ex ii for the price of one 600 and that is brand new! As already mentioned they are cheaper used too.



Don't know where you're getting your prices from, but the price difference in the UK between the old 580EX II and the new 600EX-RT is only £60 (cheapest 'new' 580EX II that I can find online is £339, whilst the cheapest 600EX-RT that is currently available online & in stock is just £399). In fact, now that the 580EX II is officially discontinued and no longer appears on the official Canon website in their Speedlite product lineup, some retailers are actually charging a 'premium' for the older model (see link below to an online retailer that I've used to buy a 550D + 7D in the past year, so I know that their prices are usually good):

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/DigiGood/Camera-Flashes-/_i.html?_fsub=9843257&_sid=55627949&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 1, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> From what I have read there are a few distinct advantages to the 600.



You forgot to mention the 200mm reflector which should save you lots of battery juice if you use tele fill flash. While maybe not an engineering innovation like the rt upgrade this will be very handy for me when shooting outdoors against the sun.



expatinasia said:


> But there are also quite a few negatives too.



Um, like what? Size? Price (which of course is rather steep, after all it's just a flash)?



DB said:


> In fact, now that the 580EX II is officially discontinued and no longer appears on the official Canon website in their Speedlite product lineup, some retailers are actually charging a 'premium' for the older model



That's what I saw, too - so if I'd want a 580ex2, I'd get it used. Or wait until the 430ex2 successor is here and the price of the "old" infrared equipment plummets further.

The question is when and if Canon will release rt addons for legacy flashes, and how expensive they'll be.


----------



## iaind (Jul 1, 2012)

DB said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > The 580ex ii is quite a lot cheaper than the 600 ex-rt. The 500ex ii is around £300 whereas the 600 ex-rt is £530. That's a fair bit of change.
> ...



Not to mention it is a grey us import


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 2, 2012)

I love my 580's but they will be replaced eventually. Perhaps when the 440EX-RT is released and is an affordable option for RT strobist work. 8)


----------

